# What about Mike Miller?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He's on the trading block, he hits threes, doesn't need the ball to be effective, and is relatively inexpenxive. He could be our Kyle Korver to spread the D.

Plus, he plays on Team USA, which means he's used to deferring to Melo.

I think he'd be the right pickup for us if the price is right.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

My first reaction to this was NO! But he's a better option than kleiza if he's willing to be a sub. An awful shooting guard option though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Relatively inexpensive? Maybe relative to Ray Allen. Miller makes over $9 million per over the rest of his contract.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I think he'd be a good fit, maybe a better one than Artest. Not sure what expirings Denver has coming up to put in a deal though.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

They have Najera, Kleiza, and...and...I think that's about it.

JR Smith is coming up on an option year, though.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> They have Najera, Kleiza, and...and...I think that's about it.
> 
> JR Smith is coming up on an option year, though.


You've got it backwards. Kleiza will be entering his option year. JR is RFA


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

My bad...I'm a flippidy flopper.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Relatively inexpensive? Maybe relative to Ray Allen. Miller makes over $9 million per over the rest of his contract.


Dude, we have Kenyon Martin.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kuskid said:


> Dude, we have Kenyon Martin.


Well played.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Dude, we have Kenyon Martin.


exhibit A why miller will not get traded for.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

not my first choice to trade for, but after the pau gasol trade i thought enough of his shooting to make a thread for him as an option...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Anybody who can consistently shoot, please. 

And don't go against it because it would "hurt" our defense. We don't play any doggone defense.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Now THAT is true.

We just need one more shooting guard who could start if needed, but coudl come offof the bench, too.

Wait a tick...ISN'T THAT WHAT JR SMITH IS FOR???


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

But J.R. is an ***. We need a dependable shooter and J.R. and dependable have never met, on any level.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He did hit 8 threes last night...but nobody can keep that level of hotness for long.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This would be a great pickup- way better than getting Artest or Randolph. 

Denver's problem has always been shooting. Carter, Iverson and Carmelo are below average shooters for their positions. You put Smith in and he's a liability in other aspects of the game. The only long range shooter getting big minutes is Kleiza. 

Miller is as good a jump shooter as you'll get. 16.9 ppg on 51% from the field, 43% from the 3 point line is damn good. He makes over 2 threes a game. He can punish teams for collapsing on Iverson and Carmelo. He's no Jason Kapono either. He does other things. People really underrate his game. In addition to be a lights out shooter, he gets 6.6 rebounds a game and 3.6 assists a game. He'd have great chemistry with Iverson and Carmelo since he doesn't need the ball and can just sit back knock down 3's.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> This would be a great pickup- way better than getting Artest or Randolph.
> 
> Denver's problem has always been shooting. Carter, Iverson and Carmelo are below average shooters for their positions. You put Smith in and he's a liability in other aspects of the game. The only long range shooter getting big minutes is Kleiza.
> 
> Miller is as good a jump shooter as you'll get. 16.9 ppg on 51% from the field, 43% from the 3 point line is damn good. He makes over 2 threes a game. He can punish teams for collapsing on Iverson and Carmelo. He's no Jason Kapono either. He does other things. People really underrate his game. In addition to be a lights out shooter, he gets 6.6 rebounds a game and 3.6 assists a game. He'd have great chemistry with Iverson and Carmelo since he doesn't need the ball and can just sit back knock down 3's.


No, thank you. The Nuggets need somebody to guard sg's more than anything. shooting would be great, but its not the primary need here. They're good enough on offense. Miller makes them worse in every other way.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> But J.R. is an ***. We need a dependable shooter and J.R. and dependable have never met, on any level.


JJ Redick and Ron Artest... come on, denver, make it happen.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Are they going to run Artest at the 2?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Are they going to run Artest at the 2?


My proposed rotation

Anthony, Iverson, Carter, Artest, Smith

Point: 48 minutes free - Carter gets 25, Iverson 23
SG: 48 Minutes free - Iverson 27, Artest 10, Smith 11
SF: 48 Minutes free - Anthony 25, Artest 20 
PF: about 15 min. free - Anthony gets 10, Artest 5


----------

